# Rear speaker access/rear panel removal



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm having a problem removing the rear panel on my 92 SE-R. I removed the three large plastic screws on top of the panel, and I'm trying to figure out what else I need to do to remove it. I'm assuming it's something in the trunk. I'd like to replace the rear speakers. 
I'd appreciate any help I could get. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

*NEVER MIND*

I figured it out....


----------



## trasen92SER (May 30, 2002)

*Rear Speakers*

Just a quick question. What did you need to do to remove the panel. i'm thinking of replacing speakers soon also.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

*Rear panel removal*

It's actually quite easy. 

1) Remove the top screws from the top of the panel inside the car(wide plastic screws). There are three of them.

2) Open the trunk and push the white pins up. The easiest way to do this is using a pair of pliers, where you'd press on the pins to make them thinner, then push up. When you hear a "click", the thickest part of the pin has gone through, and that's all you need.

3) Go back inside and just pull the panel out. Don't force it, otherwise the pins may detach from the panel (it happened to me).

I just bought some speakers, and the holes don't fit very well. If you want a perfect fit, you'll have to drill. 

Good luck


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

i had a time trying to get the firickin thing off too..it sucked but i finally got it


----------

